# Cheesecakin



## znel_52 (Nov 10, 2011)

Just wondering if any others have been cheesecakin it lately since the ics leak for the razr came about? I've been checking some and haven't come up with anything. It's probably wishful thinking but I'm hoping since the razr and bionic are similiar in a lot of ways maybe they are a little further than they are leading on and we will see a leak soon. Probably not but I'm trying to stay opptimistic.


----------



## ElTimablo (Apr 11, 2012)

Just today I pulled version .904, which I highly doubt is ICS. It angers me that the Bionic hasn't gotten an update yet, since it's essentially identical to the RAZR (RAZR being overclocked by 200 MHz).


----------



## znel_52 (Nov 10, 2011)

do you recall which server?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------

